# [SOLVED] Wireless headphones for TV?



## NotSoGeeky (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm curious if anyone here owns wireless headphones where you plug the transmitter into the television making it easier to hear without turning the TV to 100% deafening everyone else in the area.

A search online gives all kinds of results, but I was hoping for someone with personal experience.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Wireless headphones for TV?*

Hi NotSoGeeky :wave:

I can't speak from personal experience, but when my mother was still around and suffering approx 80% hearing-loss, the RNID (Royal National Institute for the Deaf) supplied her with a set of headphones that worked via an Infra-Red beam between transmitter and headphones. The transmitter bit plugged into the TV's headphone socket and needed a direct line-of-sight to the headphones - Whatever you get, avoid them like the plague, they're hopeless!!! The headphone-receiver hangs under the chin, but is so heavy the phones fall off.....

A neighbour then bought a cheap set (Plantronics) that connected the same way, but works via the standard 2.4GHz and that worked perfectly for her. If it's just for the TV, sound-quality isn't too high a priority so whatever is comfortable to wear for long periods should be OK.

Mrs WereBo now has the Plantronics for her laptop and is well satisfied with them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Wireless headphones for TV?*

That would have been my choice for connection


----------



## NotSoGeeky (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Wireless headphones for TV?*

My apologies for not replying to this earlier. The headphones were for my father who suffers from selective hearing loss *snicker* but I have gone another route for the time being. I will keep your suggestions in mind for later.

Thanks guys!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to know.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome and glad you found a solution :thumb:


----------

